# I get annoyed when people drink big chunk of my wine?



## Granrey (Feb 7, 2021)

this is not damm juice.

You have to enjoy it. I put too much effort for this to be swallowed without enjoyment.

I think is disrespectful.

what's your opinion. lol


----------



## Riledup5 (Feb 7, 2021)

Sounds like they are enjoying (on their terms)


----------



## CDrew (Feb 7, 2021)

I'd say its good. Your people like it? Encourage them to drink all of it.

Unless you want to drink all of your own production,in the dark, alone, let your people enjoy and come back for more. Wine making isn't about hoarding.


----------



## Merrywine (Feb 7, 2021)

Yeah, I hear you. It’s the difference between people tasting it and people just guzzling to get a buzz. I guess if you wanted to you could just bring out a few bottles and then let them drink cheap boxed wine


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 7, 2021)

that is a huge reason to make skeeter pee maxed out on EC-1118 yeast, i believe everyone can enjoy in there own ways, that being said ,,, i do not bulkage a wine for 2 years before bottling to have anyone slam it down ,,, so those just looking to get buzzed, well they get my skeeter pee port, and i save my other wines for people that sip and enjoy what's in their glass,,,, i know traditional wine makers are a different type of vintner then a country vintner,,, but i pour as much love and heart into my country wines as any other person, and i take great pride in what i can do,,,, not prideful, but humbly proud of what i craft,
Dawg


----------



## BernardSmith (Feb 8, 2021)

I guess the problem may be viewed as one of education. If you expect to have a pleasurable experience drinking a wine while inhaling the aromas and tasting the flavors then you are less likely to swill the wine down as if it's water. And if you have no idea that good wine has pleasurable mouthfeel, aromas and flavors then swallowing it like a cheap mass-produced lager might make perfect sense. 

It's no one's fault that some folk have no idea how to enjoy something that they may never have thought about anymore than it is no one's fault if they don't know how to use chopsticks (or a knife and fork). Of course, if they drink wine as if it's water and the wine is 12% or 14% ABV then you may want to advise them that each glass is the equivalent of a couple of beers and a couple of glasses chugged down may affect their ability to safely control chain saws, snow blowers and other motorized tools and vehicles.


----------



## NorCal (Feb 8, 2021)

We have (pre-covid) family gatherings at our house of 25 people or so a few times a year. I know which family members can and cannot appreciate a wine experience; wanting to know what went into making it and the nuances of the flavors. There are others that like something sweet and cold. That is why I have my defensive wines, like Skeeter Pee, Dragons blood and Rose. They are fine and they really enjoy them. But, they just don't have as much effort and expense as my four year old Bordeaux's.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 8, 2021)

TO EACH THEIR OWN as long as they enjoy it is all that matters,,, 
Dawg


----------



## NoQuarter (Feb 8, 2021)

I try to keep a refrigerator full of beer in the garage.
Most regular drinkers drink the beer... Wine drinkers usually ask for me to open a bottle.
Liquor cabinet stays locked.


----------



## Ken Paw Paw (Feb 8, 2021)

My opinion is to let friends enjoy drink the way they want. Tastes differ for sure but.. having friends is the best drink of all. 
hope I didn’t offend anyone with this post


----------



## Rice_Guy (Feb 8, 2021)

Ken Paw Paw said:


> My opinion is to let friends enjoy drink the way they want.
> Tastes differ for sure but.. having friends is the best drink of all hope I didn’t offend


I have an EX in Texas who would drink/ self medicate enough to keep a buzz, ,,, (and did AA etc)
seems that the Bible mentioned that we should serve the best wine before they have a buzz when they can taste it and start serving the easy to make stuff after they have a buzz. ,,,, ie why waste it?


----------



## Ken Paw Paw (Feb 8, 2021)

I understood the scripture was about saving the best for last. Parable Old Testament vs New Testament.
Not so much about wine as about religion “Old Testament” vs relationship “New Testament”.
I’m just giving a humble opinion but I bet there are many opinions out there.
No argument from me- serve your God and your wine as seems right to you.
Or not. smile


----------



## NoQuarter (Feb 8, 2021)

I just figured Jesus made good wine.
Better than the stuff the wedding planner procured.


----------



## mainshipfred (Feb 8, 2021)

We work really hard to make a good wine, sometimes it works out and sometimes not so well. When I am lucky enough to get that one that I am proud of it just doesn't go to the drink to get drunk people, it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Ken Paw Paw (Feb 8, 2021)

I sure get that and hope that some day I might learn enough from guys like Rice Guy to make a really fine wine. At this point however I am on the “sometimes not so well” side of things.
I feel blessed when I have friends come and lift a glass with me. “That’s my point” I make the wine and I feel it’s my responsibility as to who and how much I serve it. If I have a friend who I know can’t handle “the drink” I won’t uncork another bottle. To me, my friends are much more important than my wine good or in my case not so great.


----------



## hounddawg (Feb 8, 2021)

Ken Paw Paw said:


> I sure get that and hope that some day I might learn enough from guys like Rice Guy to make a really fine wine. At this point however I am on the “sometimes not so well” side of things.
> I feel blessed when I have friends come and lift a glass with me. “That’s my point” I make the wine and I feel it’s my responsibility as to who and how much I serve it. If I have a friend who I know can’t handle “the drink” I won’t uncork another bottle. To me, my friends are much more important than my wine good or in my case not so great.



that dog will hunt

Dawg


----------



## Rice_Guy (Feb 8, 2021)

I would say I am on the learning curve too, most of what I make is country wine and the quality improved so I can ribbon in contest when I started to run high with the metabisulphite treatment.


Ken Paw Paw said:


> I sure get that and hope that some day I might learn enough from guys like Rice Guy to make a really fine wine. At this point however I am on the “sometimes not so well” side of things.


For small tanks/ carboys my guess is most of us have oxygen issues. Judging state fair fruit wines, ,, a little over half the time I taste acetaldehyde.


----------



## wood1954 (Feb 9, 2021)

I went to the local brew clubs monthly meeting a few years ago and brought a bottle of what I thought was my best wine to date. After the business part of the meeting everyone started drinking samples of beer and getting drunk. One guy saw my bottle and poured a good 12 oz and drank it like it was a cold beer on a hot day. All he said was: that was good what was it? I realized you don’t take wine to the brew club meeting. I also have an alcoholic friend who drinks wine like water, doesn’t bother because he’s a friend and my wine is inexpensive.


----------



## cenk57 (Feb 9, 2021)

Granrey said:


> this is not damm juice.
> 
> You have to enjoy it. I put too much effort for this to be swallowed without enjoyment.
> 
> ...


Just get some of the cheapest box wine from the store. Put it in your bottles. Now you have something to give them that took very little effort! And, I bet those type of folks won't even know the difference


----------



## Chuck E (Feb 9, 2021)

@Rice_Guy What does Acetalaldehyde taste like?


----------



## Rice_Guy (Feb 9, 2021)

Chuck E said:


> @Rice_Guy What does Acetalaldehyde taste like?


The only time I have had a clean example of it was at the judging training conducted after a winemaker magazine conference. The chemicals used were in a test kit that was produced in Britain.
* at low levels, a pleasing apricot note, mild, mainly on the back of the throat.
* at high levels a harsh burn on the back of the throat, it is a second wave after sweet notes on the tongue, it can be powerful enough to cover fruit aromatics, it should wash out of the mouth faster than a tannin and slower than an acid.
* google would tell me that an average population will pick it up at 100 ppm which is one tenth the detection level for clean ethyl alcohol

A side note, if you get to taste clean example of TCA it is nasty, I had that taste in my mouth for half an hour, (only do that one followed by a break)


----------



## winemaker81 (Feb 9, 2021)

I have numerous grades of wine in the cellar, ranging from low end kits, high kits, fruit, and grape. Like many, what bottle I pull out depends on who I'm serving. If they can appreciate my better quality, then I pull that out.

Currently family and friends either appreciate wine or are not wine drinkers, which makes is very simple. In the past, I had acquaintances that would drink anything containing alcohol -- that is also a simple choice.


----------



## ThunderFred (Feb 9, 2021)

When I host company I generally try to provide food and libations I think they would enjoy. My invitations don't come with instructions on the proper way to consume what is provided. This whole thread is a bit fishy. Sweet troll Karen.


----------



## winemaker81 (Feb 15, 2021)

ThunderFred said:


> This whole thread is a bit fishy.


While I can't speak for the OP, overall the responses to this thread are reasonable.

While some of us make cheap booze (I'm drinking last year's 2nd run that cost $0.38 USD/bottle), most of use have a pride of craftsmanship. We put a lot of effort into producing a quality product, we know it's good, and we want our effort to be appreciated. It's human nature.

The cheapest stuff in my house is Carlo Rossi Paisano and Chablis, which I use for cooking and recycle the 4l jugs in my winery. I NEVER feed that to guests -- it's for cooking and I may sip half a glass if I have nothing else open and am too lazy to walk downstairs. The wine I'm drinking now is 5 steps up from that.

I know my audience. If hosting a general party, I bring out my cheapest stuff, as it's still good wine and everyone will enjoy it. People are there to party, not ogle my wine. Same for more intimate gatherings when the attendees don't have a palate for good wine. They are quite happy with what I serve so I've disappointed no one.

If the audience appreciates wine? Ok, then I pull out the good stuff. There is no point in pouring these wines for folks who don't appreciate it.

OTOH, my wife loves Perrier-Jouët champagne. She doesn't drink much and doesn't have a palate for good wine. But she's been at my side for 30+ years, so she gets what she wants! [not that I buy it often -- the price will make your eyes water!]


----------



## balatonwine (Feb 16, 2021)

Granrey said:


> this is not damm juice.
> 
> You have to enjoy it. I put too much effort for this to be swallowed without enjoyment.
> 
> ...



If they paid for it, how anyone chooses to drink a wine post retail sale is completely the consumer's choice. And beyond your control. Get over it. 

If they did not pay for it, then being a selective snob telling people how to drink your elixir of life is also perfectly okay. After all... they did not pay for it. You can define the terms then (within limits).

But...... Be aware, some people may not be happy with your freedom of pretentiousness. If you are not okay with that, tough. Their freedom of expression against your freedom of pretentiousness should still be no problem. After all, everyone has a right to their opinion. On that level alone, they "sort of" win.

The real solution? Educate them. On various levels (i.e. how to appreciate your wine). Only via education can we move upward from the ground level. As only one example, before anyone even tastes your wine, take 20 minutes to explain to them how to appreciate a fine wine. That is, you have to also maybe take a lot of the time to educate and inform before your critique.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Feb 17, 2021)

the vinters club has a member who runs a winery with a tasting room. Education is a key! However, for selling wine slushees in the tasting room he will go to the local outlet and buy five buck chuck. ,,,, with twelve percent added sugar and flavors everything will taste good.


balatonwine said:


> If they paid for it, how anyone chooses to drink a wine post retail sale is completely the consumer's choice.
> But some people may not be happy with your freedom of pretentiousness.
> The real solution . . . Educate them.


I usually call a blue ribbon wine “one which the neighbors would pay money for”
a red ribbon wine is “one the neighbors will enjoy, finish and ask for the next bottle”
a white ribbon wine is “one the neighbors don’t finish but the twenty something kids like”

_An observation in the food industry, a product targeted for kids has high sweetness and low bitterness, astringency, With an older target market flavors are more complex, ,,,,, just perhaps we wait for the taste buds to get old and need more stimulation_.


----------

